
Social brand destruction: A survivor’s account - appdrag
https://medium.com/@steven.appdrag/social-brand-destruction-a-survivors-account-1d988225611c
======
dublinben
They claim to have an "industry-leading security profile" and yet they allowed
user generated content to be hosted under their primary domain. At least this
was an inexpensive way to learn that lesson.

~~~
wass08
Right, even Wordpress and Weebly are doing the same with their domain name.
Wondering how they are not banned from sharing.

------
CM30
It's like negative SEO for social media sites. Associate a service/company you
dislike with spam and offensive content, flood social media services with it
and get them wiped out immediately afterwards.

It's a trick that'd probably work just as well on Twitter and Reddit than it
would Facebook.

~~~
js4ever
Indeed, this trick should work on any social network, that's scary! Although
it seems facebook is now doing a good job to quickly review again and unban
domains when the offending content is removed.

